

Mozilla Firefox 4 RC2 - Skalman
http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/4.0/releasenotes/

======
melling
No bugs fixed. Mostly locale updates. Looks like it's done.

<http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/4.0/releasenotes>

